# What keeps you off the bike?



## Crackle (26 Oct 2017)

I find it doesn't take much to break the rhythm, so basically anything that does that.

Take this month. I had a week off, then I went out but a few days later had a very sore and stiff knee (nothing to do with cycling) which kept me off for a week, then we had a few storms and finally I got back out yesterday and woke up this morning with the sniffles. Meaning this month, I've been on the bike twice! If I don't ignore the sniffles, I'm in serious danger of undoing a few months of good work.

I should say I don't commute, which really helps keep you going during such times.


----------



## Threevok (26 Oct 2017)

Babysitting


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I find it doesn't take much to break the rhythm, so basically anything that does that.
> 
> Take this month. I had a week off, then I went out but a few days later had a very sore and stiff knee (nothing to do with cycling) which kept me off for a week, then we had a few storms and finally I got back out yesterday and woke up this morning with the sniffles. Meaning this month, I've been on the bike twice! If I don't ignore the sniffles, I'm in serious danger of undoing a few months of good work.
> 
> I should say I don't commute, which really helps keep you going during such times.


Can I just say MAN UP!

Commuting is great for cycling resilience and is probably THE main reason I am so awesome on a bike but really the biggest reason I don't get out on a bike more is Lady Skol who seems to want some of my time at her disposal......


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Oct 2017)

Life. This week has been rubbish as i'm off with the kids BUT I have to and want to put them first.


----------



## Crackle (26 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Not having a particular reason to go somewhere, or someone to meet. Years ago I used to go out on the bike and just cycle about, but these days I can't get the motivation to do that any more. Years on here have shown me that this is a common pattern of events.


It's always been a common pattern for me to kind of boom then bust in terms of cycling effort. Having an aim, being on here and seeing others still going, is a big help in that respect but even so, it's still too easy to break the rhythm.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Not having a particular reason to go somewhere, or someone to meet. Years ago I used to go out on the bike and just cycle about, but these days I can't get the motivation to do that any more. Years on here have shown me that this is a common pattern of events.



Yup,same with me.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Oct 2017)

In the summer my daughter used the rear wheel and mech as a trampoline, it took me a little while to replace the parts.

In general the only things that stop me are weather, fog, ice & strong winds I don't mess with.

If I miss when I want to take the bike out I go the following day, not as if the bike only works on a schedule.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2017)

Knackered shoulder.

Zombie attacks.


----------



## presta (26 Oct 2017)

My health. It's six years since my last tour and looks as if that always will be my last tour.



I like Skol said:


> Can I just say MAN UP!


For a short while perhaps, but if you ignore injuries for a protracted period you run the risk of permanent damage.


----------



## Sharky (26 Oct 2017)

Don't like using the words off and bikes in the same sentence.
Had too many offs.


----------



## Globalti (26 Oct 2017)

Overseas business trips where I drink masses of beer and eat too many peanuts courtesy of hotel happy hour. The waistline is just beginning to recover from the last trip.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Knackered shoulder.
> 
> Zombie attacks.


I forgot about the Zombie attacks. thank you.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Oct 2017)

Not rain, not snow, not ice, not fog, only high winds - I don't like being blown across lanes.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2017)

Wind and work in that order !


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not rain, not snow, not ice, not fog, only high winds - I don't like being blown across lanes.



You don't like being blown off?


----------



## delb0y (26 Oct 2017)

Work, and the commute either end of work.


----------



## NickNick (26 Oct 2017)

Strong winds is the only environmental one, although sometimes I have no choice if i need to commute. Last week cycling over to Peacehaven from Brighton station was one of those occasions where I had no option as couldn't afford the bus and tube fares (when going from brum to Peacehaven via London and back it adds up fast) had a few hairy moments on the road that runs along the coast!

The other one is being too physically exhausted from work, or when I set my knee off if have a job with a lot of kneeling up and down involved.

I cycle most days to jobs but it rarely feels like a proper ride and I'm often hauling a rucksack full of tools and materials which takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Oct 2017)

presta said:


> My health. It's six years since my last tour and looks as if that always will be my last tour.



Three years for me.Next year isn't looking too good either.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

Any slight or minor problem where I've cracked my head. It can affect vision(seems to be more depth of field), so I wait until it's settled down.

Too many slight/minor problems this year.


----------



## MikeG (26 Oct 2017)

I'm kept off the bike by building and renovating this:







It looked like this a year or so ago:






I'm doing it alone, and we've lived in it the whole time. You can imagine why cycling has had to come a distant second.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2017)

Frozen shoulder....work


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I find it doesn't take much to break the rhythm, so basically anything that does that.
> 
> Take this month. I had a week off, then I went out but a few days later had a very sore and stiff knee (nothing to do with cycling) which kept me off for a week, then we had a few storms and finally I got back out yesterday and woke up this morning with the sniffles. Meaning this month, I've been on the bike twice! If I don't ignore the sniffles, I'm in serious danger of undoing a few months of good work.
> 
> I should say I don't commute, which really helps keep you going during such times.



Laziness


----------



## petek (26 Oct 2017)

Very strong wind and/or rain and my bike stays in the garage.
Ice and snow too. Obvs. 
Pretty lucky that way here on the coast though. I've not had many cabined-up days since Easter.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Oct 2017)

Recent incident has rendered my leg useless. Then the weather has stopped me testing out whether I can get back out there.

Normally I would have Manned Up by now, weather wise, but not prepared to risk it without knowing how the leg is.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Bad weather. 
Pain


----------



## Alan Frame (26 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Can I just say MAN UP!



I've gone from about 4k miles a year to virtually zero due to being hit from behind and injured by a hit and run driver over 18 months ago.
My badly damaged knee has almost healed , but the psychological damage is much deeper seated. My confidence has taken a bit of a hit and not just on the odd occasion I go out cycling, as situations which would never have fazed me in the past can make me feel vulnerable and insecure.

Manning up is definitely what I need to do, but it's proving easier said than done.


----------



## Tangoup51 (26 Oct 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> I've gone from about 4k miles a year to virtually zero due to being hit from behind and injured by a hit and run driver over 18 months ago.
> My badly damaged knee has almost healed , but the psychological damage is much deeper seated. My confidence has taken a bit of a hit and not just on the odd occasion I go out cycling, as situations which would never have fazed me in the past can make me feel vulnerable and insecure.
> 
> Manning up is definitely what I need to do, but it's proving easier said than done.



I'm sorry about that. - I've been there, not the physical injury as much but the psychological one for sure. You know I found being nice and courteous to other road users make me feel more welcome and confident on the road. Especially when they thank me for said actions.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Oct 2017)

Gravity.

But also high winds. Ice and snow I can battle with my trusty studded tyres of destiny. Against high winds, there is no defence.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)

For me it's partly laziness, but mainly a lack of confidence.

Motivation lacking, being very self conscious, and partly the worry of doing more damage to an already troublesome knee.

Oh, and the weather


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Oct 2017)

Pesky kids who need looking after.  Mind you son is now getting to an age where he can come out on a reasonable ride, took him on a 20 mile mtb ride in the Lake District last weekend across some challenging terrain, so musn't grumble too much, although he was as he was wet and knackered.....mtfu son, you just need to get bike fit.


----------



## MikeG (26 Oct 2017)

Jeez there are lots of posts which should be liked, but also shouldn't be, in this thread. Do you "like" a post from someone who has lost confidence after being hit by a hit and run driver? Bloody hell, some of you folk deserve medals, seriously.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> For me it's partly laziness, but mainly a lack of confidence.
> 
> Motivation lacking, being very self conscious, and partly the worry of doing more damage to an already troublesome knee.
> 
> Oh, and the weather



...and if those excuses aren't good enough he has more.


----------



## presta (26 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Three years for me.Next year isn't looking too good either.


Do you have a prognosis, when do you expect to recover?


----------



## Colin_P (26 Oct 2017)

It is a tricky one.

I could easily blame health, lack of time or any one of a multitude of reasons but I still try and get out there every day, every single day come rain, shine, darkness or the wind.

Saying that, I've been busy at home in the garden for the last month or so, so whilst not out bicycling, as much, I've been doing a lot of physical grafting.

A few tips from me;

1, Set aside an hour every day as your exercise hour, make it part of your routine, no if's, no but's, it is time set aside.

2, Never feel compelled to put a herculean effort in every time you go out. Sometimes it is ok to just pootle up to the pub or coffee shop and spend half of the set aside hour in there, that golden hour is for both body and mind.

Some days for many reasons you are not going to make it out but if you have set aside that time, you mostly will. For me sometimes, especially say on a wet and windy November evening it is very difficult to get up out of the chair and go out but once I do, I'm always glad I did. I'm never going to be a speed or distance guru but I bet I'm out there more than most, however short and slow the rides I do are.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> For me it's because I am a lazy b'stard and have no self respect. I don't care what people think anymore, or that I have turned my back on my best friends.


----------



## Milzy (26 Oct 2017)

Fatigue from work mostly


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2017)

Crap weather.Being needed for other things on days when it has been good.No motivation,one or two funny 'turns' when i did go out.But after the Health Nurse asked if i could do more exercise i have brought the turbo into the conservatory.
All i need to do now is attach the bike


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2017)

Colin_P said:


> wet and windy November evening it is very difficult to get up out of the chair and go out but once I do, I'm always glad I did. I'm never going to be a speed or distance guru but I bet I'm out there more than most, however short and slow the rides I do are.





I like that very much.espesh the speed and distance bit.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Oct 2017)

presta said:


> Do you have a prognosis, when do you expect to recover?



Unknown.Lots of problems.Just had a promising session on the turbo trainer today..Yesterday really got me down as it was all wrong and I struggled badly...At the end of it I had backache and neck ache.

@Colin_P number 2 I try 1hr Turbo Trainer on days off 2x30 mins or more.
On commuting days I do 30 mins if possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2017)

Illness, spouse illness, spouse wanting to spend time with me. (Fancy that!) Are good reasons I'm not on the cycle as much as I wish.


----------



## Colin_P (26 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Unknown.Lots of problems.Just had a promising session on the turbo trainer today..Yesterday really got me down as it was all wrong and I struggled badly...At the end of it I had backache and neck ache.
> 
> @Colin_P number 2 I try 1hr Turbo Trainer on days off 2x30 mins or more.
> On commuting days I do 30 mins if possible.



Are you communting by cycling ?

If not, put the turbo on hold and just get out there, even if it is for just a 10 minute pootle.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Oct 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Are you communting by cycling ?
> 
> If not, put the turbo on hold and just get out there, even if it is for just a 10 minute pootle.



I have no interest in going out,sorry.

I do cycle commute but I'm annual leave till November the something.I don't even want to look because I don't want a reminder of when I'm going back.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Oct 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> Manning up is definitely what I need to do



How I detest that phrase when used as the suggested answer to psychological problems. It's the kind of remark I've had put to me in the past and it made me feel guilty for not being able to get over some serious shoot just by acting like a man (whatever the hell that means). Not ranting at you, Alan, but the people who think it's the simple answer to this kind of thing when it plainly isn't. It's not in the least bit helpful.

Hope you get back to regular cycling soon.


----------



## tallliman (26 Oct 2017)

To the chap who's renovating his house, splendid job!!

To answer the original post, work, life and my mind. Some days I just lack the motivation to go out and ride. Some days even if I've only an hour, I just can't be bothered. I'm just glad I get out as much as I do.


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Oct 2017)

Going to the gym. I have been putting in some really good workouts and the gym stuff has been fitting in better with my work than going out on rides. I hope to start doing both soon though. For now, the gym is keeping me cycling-fit...


----------



## Jason (26 Oct 2017)

rush hour traffic and darker nights keep me off the bike. even in the summer, I generally wait until the crazies have zoomed home for tea, before I start my rides (around 6:30pm)
Now the nights are drawing in, I am waiting until the weekend, or a day off to ride :-(
For the first time in 3 years, the thought of using my basic turbo trainer is actually appealing


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Oct 2017)

It's rain that keeps me off the bike. Cycling in the rain is a big no no :-) :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2017)

Sharks on rollerblades


----------



## tallliman (26 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Sharks on rollerblades



Can't you outrun them?


----------



## FishFright (26 Oct 2017)

Mental health issues are the most common reason's for not going for a ride. Some days getting out there is just too much . I have learned that on those days going out for a pedal is exactly the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> Can't you outrun them?



The sharks get into aero tucks when in Prey mode...


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Oct 2017)

Chest infections. Seem to have had one for the past 3-4 winters.
I try to keep going, but eventually I lose!


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2017)

permanent pain from this, although the last few weeks ive been getting out more


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5014755, member: 9609"]Nothing.

another 45 knocked out this morning[/QUOTE]

I got 56 miles in this morning


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2017)

Illness, if I'm unwell or one of the family is and needs my support. These days, now I'm retired and not commuting every day its rain that has me missing rides, I'm now riding for enjoyment not transport so I tend to miss if its wet and go out another day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2017)

Bone idleness.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Oct 2017)

Ice, risk of ice, thick fog, big injury, serious illness, not being physically able to be in 2 different places simultaneously. Other than that, nothing stops me.


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2017)

Bad weather and lack of daylight when clock goes back this weekend.


----------



## Vantage (26 Oct 2017)

Everything lately.
The 6 hours between dropping Erin off at school and picking her up again are filled with doc appointments, housework, decorating, crap weather or more often than not...feeling like hell. Sometimes it's a mix of all of that.
Weekends are lost to my fiancee who thanks to working nights spends a fair chunk of the weekend sleeping.
Evenings I just want to sit in and watch a film in peace and quiet or trying to understand the latest pile of homework that far exceeds my knowledge.
When it isn't all that, I just don't feel like mixing it up with hundreds of absolute c***s in their big heavy barely under control vehicles. It didn't bother me at one time but the f*****s are getting worse.
I'm seriously considering selling the Vantage (which incidently hasnt moved an inch since the 6 oct )and using the money to put towards a mountain bike to better enjoy the trails.


----------



## Buck (26 Oct 2017)

Time. Busy at home, busy at work leaving little time to shoe horn cycling in but I do my best and enjoy it more for it not “being on tap”!


----------



## Jimidh (26 Oct 2017)

Much the same as everyone else - work ( can only take bike a few days a week due to other commitments) , children ( ferrying my sporty kids about to Rugby, gymnastics and dancing), home stuff ( currently getting building work done so too much to do after work).

Generally manage to get on my bike 3-4 times per week but wish it could be more.


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Oct 2017)

Sorry to hear about the sniffles.

For me the thought of public transport is such a motivator, I would need to have mechanical problems with every bike...


----------



## Roadhump (26 Oct 2017)

Wind above about 20 mph
Ice - last time I went out on ice I came off and it hurt
Very heavy rain - although occasionally I have ventured out in a heavy downpour
Work
Going to the football at the weekend
Keeping our rather large garden neat and tidy - next time we move it will be to somewhere with nothing more than a window box


----------



## r04DiE (26 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> What keeps you off the bike?


My kids.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

Having my saddle stolen.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Having my saddle stolen.


You've got legs, forget the saddle.


----------



## bozmandb9 (27 Oct 2017)

It's broken (the bike)!


----------



## lutonloony (27 Oct 2017)

Commute most days, but suffering from inflamed tendon in ankle, so longer rides not viable at the moment. Getting steroid jab in 2 weeks time, so hopefully back out for leisure (ie cafes and bacon butties)


----------



## Lonestar (27 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Can I just say MAN UP!
> 
> Commuting is great for cycling resilience and is probably THE main reason I am so awesome on a bike but really the biggest reason I don't get out on a bike more is Lady Skol who seems to want some of my time at her disposal......





glasgowcyclist said:


> How I detest that phrase when used as the suggested answer to psychological problems. It's the kind of remark I've had put to me in the past and it made me feel guilty for not being able to get over some serious shoot just by acting like a man (whatever the hell that means). Not ranting at you, Alan, but the people who think it's the simple answer to this kind of thing when it plainly isn't. It's not in the least bit helpful.
> 
> Hope you get back to regular cycling soon.



I thought "I Like Skol's" comment was worse but I didn't really take offence.I'm thinking I should try and get back in my own time and if it's not going to work then so be it.I still cycle commute,though.Probably wouldn't dream of doing it any other way.Unless I had to that is.

Alan Frame's comment was more based on himself instead of telling other people to "man up".(I thought)


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Oct 2017)

Usually only doing other fun stuff keeps me off.
The knees started playing up about 6 weeks ago, so assuming tracking off and doing lots of exercises.
Still going out Sunday but keeping it short. Penistone to Dunford Bridge will do, and no naughty climbing up to Winscar!


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Oct 2017)

High winds - last weekends 40mph gusts brought a swift end to a planned ride.

Illness - have had the sniffles all week which are nicely morphing into full blown manflu and a barking cough that's nearly flooring me, just in time for the weekend...


----------



## gbb (27 Oct 2017)

When I was commuting, albeit only 3 miles, virtually nothing would stop me...





Rain, sleet, snow or wind...but it's easy when it's only 3 miles and conditions are bad.
Nowadays I have 13 miles each way and motivation isn't what it used to be so it's going to be a meagre winter for miles achieved I think, commuting...or any cycling unless I kick my rear into gear. The cold really effects me, I have no tolerance of it and get hot aches really bad after any ride over half an hour or so.


----------



## Alan Frame (27 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> When I was commuting, albeit only 3 miles, virtually nothing would stop me...
> View attachment 380435



I respectfully suggest that they're using too much foam in that car wash you went through.


----------



## Alan Frame (27 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I thought "I Like Skol's" comment was worse but I didn't really take offence.I'm thinking I should try and get back in my own time and if it's not going to work then so be it.I still cycle commute,though.Probably wouldn't dream of doing it any other way.Unless I had to that is.
> 
> Alan Frame's comment was more based on himself instead of telling other people to "man up".(I thought)



Correct, my comment was aimed solely at myself.


----------



## presta (27 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> View attachment 380435


I remember going out in a blizzard and coming home with the bike like that, a couple in a BMW stopped and asked me if they could give me a lift. I daren't tell them that it was just a leisure ride, and there was nowhere to take me.


----------



## Threevok (27 Oct 2017)

Excellent


----------



## presta (27 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Unknown. Lots of problems.


A bit like me then, I keep trying to retrain, but it always ends in tears. I can build up volume indefinitely, but the slightest attempt to increase the intensity and all the work comes crashing down like a house of cards. Months of training down the drain in minutes.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Oct 2017)

presta said:


> A bit like me then, I keep trying to retrain, but it always ends in tears. I can build up volume indefinitely, but the slightest attempt to increase the intensity and all the work comes crashing down like a house of cards. Months of training down the drain in minutes.



I know the feeling.Condolences.Not sure whether I can do the bike tour in 2018 but I feel I have made some good progress this year and I've dropped two stone since May without going on a silly diet.


----------



## gaijintendo (28 Oct 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Sorry to hear about the sniffles.
> 
> For me the thought of public transport is such a motivator, I would need to have mechanical problems with every bike...


Spoke too soon. Got an email about travel expenses. I've been doing 25miles a day recently because I have been working at another location. Company would pay for the train at £7 but if I cycle, they only pay from the office supposedly.

Had about five almost incidents on the commute this Friday and some consumables (tube and some stand time at the local bike coop), so might as well give in to the burerocracy. I had been trying to save a couple of quid on the budget and stretch my legs, but eff'em.

So, yeah, bureaucracy.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2017)

Grandchildren


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Oct 2017)

I hate having wind!


----------



## Trigger369 (28 Oct 2017)

For me it's being completely knackered after a days work .then driving the lad to football 3nites a week and family at weekends. Tho I finished work early on Fri and had enougj in the tank for a nice 2hr spin


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Oct 2017)

Pain. I'm still arranging the club leisure rides and routes, even if I can't ride with them, so I'm on the bike in spirit anyway.


----------



## Vantage (29 Oct 2017)

I have a new excuse this week.
I had a mini stroke. Stuck in hospital till next week. 
No more unless I get my balance back and control of my right arm improves.
Hospital food and no sleep due to noisy night staff for a week.
Christ I'll be in worse shape when I leave than when I arrived


----------



## Jimidh (29 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> When I was commuting, albeit only 3 miles, virtually nothing would stop me...
> View attachment 380435
> 
> Rain, sleet, snow or wind...but it's easy when it's only 3 miles and conditions are bad.
> Nowadays I have 13 miles each way and motivation isn't what it used to be so it's going to be a meagre winter for miles achieved I think, commuting...or any cycling unless I kick my rear into gear. The cold really effects me, I have no tolerance of it and get hot aches really bad after any ride over half an hour or so.



I have a 30 miles round trip and I don’t mind the morning commute but the return home in the winter after a hard day can be torturous when you just want to be home and get fed. I only commute for the fun of it so if it’s too bad I take the car.


----------



## Jimidh (29 Oct 2017)

My lovely wife has left me this morning to head into town with her friends and left me with the kids - normally it wouldn’t be be an issue but this is the loveliest Sunday morning for a long time and perfect for a long autumnal ride.

Heading out later with my lad MTBing at Glentress but could have easily done two sessions on a day like this.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2017)

Vantage said:


> I have a new excuse this week.
> I had a mini stroke. Stuck in hospital till next week.
> No more unless I get my balance back and control of my right arm improves.
> Hospital food and no sleep due to noisy night staff for a week.
> Christ I'll be in worse shape when I leave than when I arrived


Hope you recover well. Good luck.


----------



## alicat (29 Oct 2017)

> My lovely wife has left me this morning to head into town with her friends and left me with the kids - normally it wouldn’t be be an issue but this is the loveliest Sunday morning for a long time and perfect for a long autumnal ride.



They're your kids too. Sounds like you would have assumed you could just go out if she hadn't beaten you to it.


----------



## alicat (29 Oct 2017)

> I have a new excuse this week.
> I had a mini stroke. Stuck in hospital till next week.



So sorry to hear that, @Vantage. Hope you get some proper rest to aid your recovery soon.


----------



## Trigger369 (29 Oct 2017)

Vantage said:


> I have a new excuse this week.
> I had a mini stroke. Stuck in hospital till next week.
> No more unless I get my balance back and control of my right arm improves.
> Hospital food and no sleep due to noisy night staff for a week.
> Christ I'll be in worse shape when I leave than when I arrived


Rest and Get well vantage


----------



## Vantage (30 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Sorry to hear this.... one good thing though - as a cyclist you're likely to be relatively fit and that will work in your favour, meaning you're likely to get out and recover quicker.



That's the one thing I don't have in common with every other cyclist....im seriously unfit.


----------

